# House enquiries



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

For a long time now i have been interested in Timber Frame houses. On my last trip i went to see a friend who was having a TF house built. I was very impressed with what i saw but i was left with a few questions.

How come wood houses don't get eaten by termites and It must be vulnerable in a fire or is it.

Come on guys help reassure me with your views.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure Peter, perhaps the wood is pressure treated to be resistant to bugs and maybe even fire.
photos of this house look interesting. will there be wooden terrace around it?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek

While i was at the site during my last visit a number of Telegraph poles had been delivered these are for the veranda to be built. As the house is above ground level the veranda will be high off the ground.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

should look good when finished, is there a downstairs part or just that one floor?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek

The top of the house was taken off and the new house built on top of the base. I do not know what the downstairs will become as i never asked but i am sure that Dave and Chris will have a use for it. After the top was taken off a concrete raft was built for the house to be constructed on top of it. 

I left the picture this size to show some detail. 

Peter


----------

